# Do I understand all of this correctly?



## Chatter163 (Oct 14, 2015)

Due to other life business, I have been a little slow to make the transition to the new AGR program and the new BOA credit card. Please correct any misconeptions that I have here.

Regarding the AGR program, of which I have been a member for many years:


The new program rules go into effect at the end of January. Until then, the old system of zones, blackout dates, etc. still prevail.
The new program is based on current bucket fares, and as such, has no blackout dates. So, whatever the fare would be for the trip and accommodations that I book determines how many points will be deducted from my AGR account.
The select and select-plus tiers still exist--or are they superseded by something else?

Regarding the new BOA AGR credit card:


There are two options: a no annual fee MasterCard, and a $79 annual fee MasterCard.
The $79 card provides more points per dollar spent in certain areas, including Amtrak travel and "other travel."
Points begin posting on one's AGR credit card as soon as the card is received and purchases made, on a monthly posting basis.
Does "other travel" include only conveyances, or are hotel stays included, too?
If hotel stays are included, does this mean the additional points are awarded for hotel stays that do not involve tickets on train, air, bus or ship travel? In other words, if I drive to a hotel and use the card there, will the extra points accrue?
Where do tiers fit into this? I believe that there was a reference to that in the credit card info.
Thanks for helping me understand these two areas for which I have had little time to read up until recently.


----------



## rrdude (Oct 14, 2015)

Pretty much nailed it, the tiers are still there..........

IMHO, one will likely "burn" fewer points on what in the past were "2 zone, 1 night" trips, (like CHI-WAS), but SIGNIFICANTLY more on 3 zone, Bedroom redemption. (sometimes 3 X more.......) But, it will all be tied to the actual ticket price, so YMMV, a lot!

NEC riders benefit the most, flyover folks lose the most. Redemption without blackouts is popular among all.


----------



## TinCan782 (Oct 14, 2015)

Chatter163 said:


> Due to other life business, I have been a little slow to make the transition to the new AGR program and the new BOA credit card. Please correct any misconeptions that I have here.
> 
> Regarding the AGR program, of which I have been a member for many years:
> 
> ...


My experience thus far (and research into Merchant Category Codes (MCC) I've noted: Other "Eligible Travel Purchases" does NOT include bus lines (MCC 4131), Transportation-Suburban and Local Commuter Passenger (MCC 4111), and while trains (MCC 4112) includes Amtrak, non-Amtrak trains do NOT! Amtrak must be the merchant of record for MCC 4112 . The specific MCCs allowed are detailed in the information packet "Program Rules" received after getting the card. My last monthly Metrolink pass (commuting) only generated 1x points and a travel excursion purchased through LARail.com (PV) also only generated 1x points.

BofA/AGR is pretty specific about what IS included which, besides Amtrak, includes Airlines (3000-3299 and 4511), Car Rental Agencies (3351-3441 and 7512), Hotels, Motels, Inns and Resorts (3501-3999 and 7011) Steamship/Cruise Lines (4411) and Travel Agencies (4722).


----------



## Chatter163 (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanks, all. When I mentioned _bus_, I meant Greyhound and similar. It's nice to know that if I stay at a B&B, I can get the points.


----------



## BCL (Oct 16, 2015)

You forgot the 100 point minimum goes away. That was a major way to amass points and achieve tiers for someone with a relatively short commute. I'd estimate I spent less than $1300 in 2014 to make Select+, and most of it was commuting.


----------



## NW cannonball (Oct 18, 2015)

FrensicPic said:


> Chatter163 said:
> 
> 
> > Due to other life business, I have been a little slow to make the transition to the new AGR program and the new BOA credit card. Please correct any misconeptions that I have here.
> ...


Chase CSP, on the other hand, definitely gives me the extra points for LA's TAP, my local GOTO, topping up my ORCA, and, I think, most local transit "double points"

Don't know about the new BOA card.

I usually use local transit, so this issue is big for me. But not really big. Hell. an all day pass on Albuquerque bus is $2, a minimum fare on JRE's Yamanote is $2-3, NYC I don't know any more, but I can mostly walk. Most reasonable places the local transit is so cheap and good that I don't care.

Not a real big deal, maybe in London or similar ripoff transit places, there's few places as expensive as London -- but I don't go there eetcher Oyster -- neenner neener. Hell, Zuerich is cheaper than London (for local transit  . (not for food and lodging)

// end rant//

Shanghai? Peoria? Punta Arenas? Belgium? Odessa?

Local transit is cheap, CSP gives double points -- whatever 

Maybe the new BOA doesn't double points for local transit. Small loss.

Does either give double points for hostels or cheap decent hotels? Dunno

It would be good for my brother, if he got double points for the $5/night "sweat closet over in Kowloon" -- but I don't think the proprietor was in on the credit card bonus deal. And my brother didn't need the 20 cents rebate, He got to sleep and didn't get robbed.

You pay for what you get, and, you pay for what you don't get 

Figure it out for your self, get the algebra down from the shelf.


----------

